# I'm Back! 40 gal vert!



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Whats going everyone, I'm back after a long move and busy summer. Heres my long awaited 40 gal vert in my study / office, its almost done, just have to finish up some odds and ends. And heres a few pics of my exoterra, i got a new camera so ill update this thread and my old one with real pics and videos. Sorry for the cell phone pics. 






















What kind of frogs you think i should put in here? looking for a breeding group.
Thanks, Brett


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

What lighting are you using on the 40 gallon? I thought it was a crazy-tall reef tank for the first 3 pictures. haha
I vote some pumilio. Or a small group of imitators


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice office! I like the trim/canopy around the top of your vert! 

-Chris


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

A group of imitators or fants would do quite nicely. Personally I'd go for a pair of pumilio. Black jeans or colons for me....


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

fishieness said:


> What lighting are you using on the 40 gallon? I thought it was a crazy-tall reef tank for the first 3 pictures. haha
> I vote some pumilio. Or a small group of imitators


So did I! With a big staghorn style Acropora right up top.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Hmmm... Might need a few more broms. 

Haha! That's the most broms that I have ever seen in one tank. Looks super nice! 

I would also like to know what lights your using? Plus what did you use as a background to mount all them broms to.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

kevin575 said:


> Hmmm... Might need a few more broms.
> 
> Haha! That's the most broms that I have ever seen in one tank. Looks super nice!
> 
> I would also like to know what lights your using? Plus what did you use as a background to mount all them broms to.




I second this. 6-7 more broms would be perfect. Just playing  Very beautiful tank. Definitely love the trim around the top


----------



## Styx (Oct 25, 2008)

That is one awesome tank. Love the brom-splosion.


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

kevin575 said:


> Hmmm... Might need a few more broms.
> 
> Haha! That's the most broms that I have ever seen in one tank. Looks super nice!
> 
> I would also like to know what lights your using? Plus what did you use as a background to mount all them broms to.


Thanks everyone, the lighting is LED. 120 W, 2 channel, 3 w bulbs. and yeah i love reefing and i feel like my tanks end up looking somewhat reef-like by the end. I was think about pum's again, but i have a pair of bast's in my other tank and i think i am leaning more towards a group for this big of a tank. Im kinda between Varadero, fantastica, Chazuta or vanzoli.


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

kevin575 said:


> Hmmm... Might need a few more broms.
> 
> Haha! That's the most broms that I have ever seen in one tank. Looks super nice!
> 
> I would also like to know what lights your using? Plus what did you use as a background to mount all them broms to.


like i said, the lighting is LED. for the back ground i did bit like cork mosaic, so i actually built in slots in the cork mosaic where i could slide/set the brooms into and interchange if needed. Also some of the broms are wedged in the tree branches, i never mount any of mine and have never had an issue if the are placed correctly. lemme find a picture of the background, i did it a couple months ago so i might i have one somewhere


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Here is a near completed picture of the background before planting, just to give you an idea, for who was asking


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

and sorry last thing, this is the link to my other tank in my office that i will be updating. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/93642-1st-basti-tank.html


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Rx-Darts said:


> and sorry last thing, this is the link to my other tank in my office that i will be updating. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/93642-1st-basti-tank.html


Nice first build..and this one as well is looking promising..


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

The viv is stunning! Because you have already pums, I vote for a group of thumbnails. Sirensis Highland or fantastica Varadero. Arena Blanca is also a good choice.


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

Southern Variabilis gets my vote.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Great looking vivs, both of them. I vote Vanzolini for this one. A group would be awesome in there!


----------



## dendropaul (Aug 9, 2013)

Absolutely love your vivariums... I am going to start building my second vivarium soon and your vivariums have given me some inspiration. What year student are you? I'm a pharmacy student down here in Texas. My preceptor for last block went to a school in Chicago but I can't recall what her school was...


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

dendropaul said:


> Absolutely love your vivariums... I am going to start building my second vivarium soon and your vivariums have given me some inspiration. What year student are you? I'm a pharmacy student down here in Texas. My preceptor for last block went to a school in Chicago but I can't recall what her school was...


Thanks everyone! and you know the hell I'm going through to, hahaha. I'm a PS2, how about yourself? and the two big/nice schools are UIC and midwestern (chicago college of pharmacy), i got to Midwestern. and lemme know if you need help or have any questions with anything, always glad to help out anyone.


----------



## TPinner (Aug 16, 2009)

I know you said your using LED lights, but can you give some more details?

Manufacturer of the lights, color spectrum, so on. I am getting ready to set up several 40 gallons tall like yours and more info would be great.

Thanks, Terry


----------



## dendropaul (Aug 9, 2013)

After reading that, I'm pretty certain she went to UIC. I'm a third year student, I'm not sure how your curriculum is compared to ours but we have the majority of our didactic courses P1 and P2 year, followed by majority rotations and clerkships P3 and P4 year. It's similar to Ohio's pharmacy schools. I just got my first dart frogs last weekend, they're pretty small and in a 10 gallon tank right now, which at the moment seems to be huge for them. 

I'm having a difficult time getting them adjusted to coming to a central area to eat the flies; I've tried putting a piece of fruit in the tank to attract the flies, but if the flies are keeping still and not moving the frogs don't seem to notice them. If I drop a few flies in front of them they will eat, but sometimes they'll flick their tongue out or try to eat one and miss and the fly gets away. So as far as I know, they've been eating 3-4 flies a day that I actually see and I leave a few loose flies in there. It doesn't seem they see the flies too well after the supplement and vitamin dust coat come off of the flies. I'm sure they will be fine, probably just need more time getting used to their tank.

After that happens, I'm going to start working on a 20 gallon tank. I'm thinking maybe in a month and the frogs put on a little bit of size I'll start putting it together and have it ready for the frogs in December or January. I'll PM you with questions should they arise... Keep up with the pics if you start up anything new!


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice! What type of wood and benches do you use? It looks amazing!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

very cool.. Couple questions for you my friend... What is with all the holes? What are the plans for them? Imagine one is atleast a drainage.. and one of the higher is for a fogger? Just curious is all.. Next question, What type of bark is that? And lastly, more of a statement than a question.. I am interested in how you set up the seamless look in the front for the doors.. Something I never did with a 40 vert. I dig it! Vanzo's have my vote.. I have a trio who just started producing for me.. And since noticing it, they have been very prolific.. Have already snuck 3 or 4 clutches and are currently raising a half dozen tadpoles for me.. And despite the "shyness" I do see them quite often.. They just prefer a lot of cover.. They are lightning fast though.. surprised me how fast they really are until I got a some in my hands.


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

TPinner said:


> I know you said your using LED lights, but can you give some more details?
> 
> Manufacturer of the lights, color spectrum, so on. I am getting ready to set up several 40 gallons tall like yours and more info would be great.
> 
> Thanks, Terry


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

dendropaul said:


> After reading that, I'm pretty certain she went to UIC. I'm a third year student, I'm not sure how your curriculum is compared to ours but we have the majority of our didactic courses P1 and P2 year, followed by majority rotations and clerkships P3 and P4 year. It's similar to Ohio's pharmacy schools. I just got my first dart frogs last weekend, they're pretty small and in a 10 gallon tank right now, which at the moment seems to be huge for them.
> 
> I'm having a difficult time getting them adjusted to coming to a central area to eat the flies; I've tried putting a piece of fruit in the tank to attract the flies, but if the flies are keeping still and not moving the frogs don't seem to notice them. If I drop a few flies in front of them they will eat, but sometimes they'll flick their tongue out or try to eat one and miss and the fly gets away. So as far as I know, they've been eating 3-4 flies a day that I actually see and I leave a few loose flies in there. It doesn't seem they see the flies too well after the supplement and vitamin dust coat come off of the flies. I'm sure they will be fine, probably just need more time getting used to their tank.
> 
> After that happens, I'm going to start working on a 20 gallon tank. I'm thinking maybe in a month and the frogs put on a little bit of size I'll start putting it together and have it ready for the frogs in December or January. I'll PM you with questions should they arise... Keep up with the pics if you start up anything new!


Hey thanks! well ours is a little diff, we do rotations every year with heavy class base Ps1, Ps2 and Ps3, then Ps4 is only rotations. in regards to feeding, at least in my case i don't really see mine eat much because i putt the flys at the bottom of the tank and the frogs are always up high, so i just go by how big their bellys are that they stay well feed! but the supp is going to fall off them, but I'm sure the frogs do get the benefit from it so no worries. and yeah just let me know if you have any questions and good luck with school!
-Brett


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

tinkgirl77 said:


> Very nice! What type of wood and benches do you use? It looks amazing!


Hellllooo, thank you! i use Manzanita branch, but picking the right piece if the most important part


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Nismo95 said:


> very cool.. Couple questions for you my friend... What is with all the holes? What are the plans for them? Imagine one is atleast a drainage.. and one of the higher is for a fogger? Just curious is all.. Next question, What type of bark is that? And lastly, more of a statement than a question.. I am interested in how you set up the seamless look in the front for the doors.. Something I never did with a 40 vert. I dig it! Vanzo's have my vote.. I have a trio who just started producing for me.. And since noticing it, they have been very prolific.. Have already snuck 3 or 4 clutches and are currently raising a half dozen tadpoles for me.. And despite the "shyness" I do see them quite often.. They just prefer a lot of cover.. They are lightning fast though.. surprised me how fast they really are until I got a some in my hands.


The four "big" holes on the back are for ventilation, i have circulation fan that suck air from the bottom and blow it out the top with a controller to change the speed. The bottom one on the back is for drainage with the false bottom. the three medium ones on the top are for 'passive' ventilation with screen over them. I actually copied Shermans design for the front of the tank, it is easy and looks great. There is a huge thread somewhere on here about it and it has everything you need if you have any questions, but if you need anything else i will gladly answer them  and I'm thinking Vanzos might be it, i just need to find a group for sale.


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

and here is a quick video with my default settings, i need to work with it and figure it out and then ill post vids of both, but gives you an idea 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v7JGSaBur8


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

On your front vent. What kind of spacers did you use? They look different than the 1"x1" pieces of glass that are usually used in building the Sherman vent. At least from what I can see from the video.
I'm currently about to make some of those vents for the front of my tanks, and if there is another easier option, it would be great to know.

For other people that might be looking for the thread its http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/90907-sherman-ventilation.html

Your tank looks awesome! I got some 15x17x30 tanks that I have to fill up, and this build is very inspirational.


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

kevin575 said:


> On your front vent. What kind of spacers did you use? They look different than the 1"x1" pieces of glass that are usually used in building the Sherman vent. At least from what I can see from the video.
> I'm currently about to make some of those vents for the front of my tanks, and if there is another easier option, it would be great to know.
> 
> For other people that might be looking for the thread its http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/90907-sherman-ventilation.html
> ...



Thanks! yeah i was in the same situation as you and didn't want to use the glass pieces, so i went to the store in search and found 1" x 1" square aluminum piping and used that. works perfect and is really easy


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

vanzo's are always up for grabs it seems.. Someone always has a froglet or two for sale. However, if you cant find anything in the next month or two let me know. I have 7 in the works lol. They wont be adults, but id cut you a deal


----------



## RBarsati (Jun 22, 2013)

That's one awesome tank.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Why did you choose these lights? It's to me like the lights of a reef tank ... Do you believe that plants grow better with this cool light?


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Resurrecting this thread for the sole purpose of figuring something out about this glorious tank! When you did the sherman ventilation on this 40b Conversion... What did you do for venting up on the top? Is it just the one vent on the door tracks on the bottom? How is this thing growing in for you so far? Find any frogs for it?

Brandon


----------



## Limitedjive (Jan 16, 2013)

Varadero would look awesome in there, really cool viv.




http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/159266-office.html


----------



## edalessio42 (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks sweet! what conversion kit did you use? or did you make it yourself?

I say variabilis for sure


----------

